# Are certain strains/products better for certain symptoms?



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know each person's results or lack thereof will vary, but I notice that some of the commecially available brands in the US market themselves as studied for gas, bloating, D, etc. Is there actually a way to narrow down strains or products that *might* be more helpful than others. based on one's particular symptoms?I had the abrupt onset of IBS over a year ago. (I am not new to the BB, but haven't been here much since the system crash several months ago.) Although I can't prove it, as I wasn't obviously ill at the time, other circumstances strongly suggest to me lBS-PI from low level pathogen exposure a few weeks before, possible masked by my use of Digestive Advantage-LI (lactobacillus) for mild lactose intolerance at the time-- or maybe the DA itself was contaminated, but maybe a different probiotic can get things back in balance. I have been through most of the other known IBS interventions by now, with only Mike's hypnotherapy CD's and acupuncture/TCM having any noticeable effect. I was pain predominant around the clock for a long time. Now I'm not really any kind of predominant, and individual symptoms are all mild-moderate, but I still have many, both GI and non-GI, fluctuating many times every day. My GI symptoms are abdominal discomfort or pain, colon spasms, inconsistent stool color form, timing, abnormal reflexes (urgency/incomplete evacuation, both usually false.) Stool frequency is not out of medically defined "normal" range" but altered from my own pre-IBS pattern, closer to A or C. Other GI symptoms are excessive borborygmi, weird non-fecal breath and body odors, sometimes trapped gas, although not a major problem. My pre-IBS LI symptoms (mostly excessive gas) and IBS symptoms do not overlap. No or low dairy compared to how I ate pre-IBS makes no real difference, so this is mostly, if not almost entirely, IBS.Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiDifferenst strains do "SEEM" to have a better effect on IBS in general but it is very much an individual issue as to teh bacteria thatis in too much abundance or too little.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeersIan


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

I was told that Saccromyces Boulardii (I dont know how to spell it) is the strain best for ibs Diareeah predominent.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It does seem some strains or species are probably better for some symptoms, but I do not think we have a really good data set to determine which ones are statistically likely to be better for certain types of symptoms.Unfortunately statistics don't mean a whole lot at the level of the individual and how much individual variation there is seems to be completely unknown. Other than the usual only some percentage of people respond well to any specific strain being used in any given clinical trial, and anecdotally some people find one strain works better for them than others even when they are only comparing strains with clinical data to back them up.


----------

